# Quick Question



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

I have new Paradigm Monitor 7's... wondering if I should set them to "small" or "large" ? 

I have a pretty big custom made subwoofer, but I don't mind bass coming from the front too. 

Also, if I set them to small, that's fine..... but if I set them to large.. then the subwoofer option of "Plus" becomes available. Should I use that? 

Let me know what you would do, 

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Set to small and the crossover to 80Hz.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

You should probably read the owners manual in detail. What is the small and large setting? I think some small settings are 120 or 100hz and large is probably 80hz.

80hz would be better, whatever that setting is. Some AVRs also have the option to run L,R or all in full range, and only send the LFE signal to the sub. Or the L,R in full range, and only run the center and rears with a 80hz crossover. Just got to read the owners manual.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Dale's right, and here's a 2nd opinion:

http://www.audyssey.com/blog/2009/05/small-vs-large/


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Generic said:


> You should probably read the owners manual in detail. What is the small and large setting? I think some small settings are 120 or 100hz and large is probably 80hz.
> 
> 80hz would be better, whatever that setting is.


No, "Large" means no bass management is applied. Full range sound is sent to your fronts. "Small" means bass management is applied with frequencies above the crossover (typically user set at 80hz) going to the fronts, and those below the crossover point going to the sub.

Yes, I know the crossover point is a slope and not a hard cutoff, but that's too much to explain for the question posed.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

eugovector said:


> No, "Large" means no bass management is applied. Full range sound is sent to your fronts. "Small" means bass management is applied with frequencies above the crossover (typically user set at 80hz) going to the fronts, and those below the crossover point going to the sub.
> 
> Yes, I know the crossover point is a slope and not a hard cutoff, but that's too much to explain for the question posed.


Well, I think the terminology depends on the AVR. I know of one where those settings are sub-woofer modes and it doesn't have small or large. That's why I suggested they really read the owners manual.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Which AVR is that? The terminology of "Large" vs. "Small" speaker size has been pretty standard for a while. I'd say any manufacturer using a "Large" setting but still applying an 80HZ crossover is out to create confusion or make folks feel better about their large floor standers being crossedover at the same point as a set of bookshelves. 

Of course, this is coming from a guy with a set of speakers rated to 37hz but crossed over at 80hz. I'm still secure in my masculinity even though my speaker are "small".


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Fazorcat, please post your AVR model.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Which AVR is that? The terminology of "Large" vs. "Small" speaker size has been pretty standard for a while. I'd say any manufacturer using a "Large" setting but still applying an 80HZ crossover is out to create confusion or make folks feel better about their large floor standers being crossedover at the same point as a set of bookshelves.
> 
> Of course, this is coming from a guy with a set of speakers rated to 37hz but crossed over at 80hz. I'm still secure in my masculinity even though my speaker are "small".


It was an older Onkyo. I don't remember the exact model, but it had three sub-woofer modes. One was all speakers in full range, and the sub was LFE only, another was L,R full range- C,RR,RL was 80hz crossover, and another was all speakers 80hz crossover. That one didn't have a large or small speaker setting. The crossover setting could be chosen between 120hz to 80hz. I forget how many optional steps it had.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

My Receiver is a Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXU 

I'm sure I'll be setting my fronts to small after the reading I've done. 

I have the option of setting my crossover at 50, 80, 100, 150, or 200 on the receiver. Which should I do? If I want more bass out of my fronts... wouldn't it be best to put that at 50 instead of 80? But then I guess I'll be getting less from my subwoofer. I guess I dunno. 

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The science says 80hz, but many people like to trust their ears when choosing a crossover point. Personally, I trust the science.

Read that link in post 4 and you'll get a feel for the argument of setting xover to 80hz even when your speakers are 50hz capable.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Usually the manufacturer rates their speakers at a certain cutoff like at -3dB, some even do it -6dB. So even if the LF end of your speakers is 37Hz it's probably not doing a good job at that frequency. 

You could set the Sub to be LFE+Main and the FR/FL to be Large if your front speakers are nice and beefy. That way the LFE for the fronts will play through the fronts and the sub. However with an adequate sub, you most likely won't hear a difference. Better to set them to small and let the sub's amp do all of the work rather than the receiver to give the receiver more headroom.


----------

